# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si mund të lidhim një kompjuter në rrjet?

## erisa_djana

me falni mund te me shpjegoj ndonjeri si mund te lidhim nje kompjuter ne rrjet me figura veprimet qe duhen bere gjate vendosjeve te ip , me falni nese egziston nje  teme e tille . faleminderit te gjitheve jeni njesha

----------


## little-boy

do te lidhesh vetem dy PC ne rrjet apo shum pc me njeri tjetrin?

----------


## erisa_djana

dua te lidh vetem nje kompjuter ne rrjet veprimet desha te dija  cfare duhen per te lidhur pc ne rrjet ,

----------


## little-boy

ka shum menyra qe ne kompjuter te lidhet ne rrjet
na shpjego pak me shum detaje psh
1.don ta lidh at PC ne Rrjet Lokal LAN
2.Don qe ta lidh nje PC ne rrjet WAN 
    Menyra per te lidhur ne WAN:
    Permes PPPoE, IP etc

e rendesishme eshte qe para se ti lidhesh kompjuteret ne nje rrjet ne pergjithsi duhet nje Kabllo "Straight" dhe nje "Switch", nese don qe ti lidhesh vetem dy PC ndermjet veti nuk ke nevoj per Switch krejt qka duhet eshte ta blesh/rregullosh nje Kabllo "CrossOver" (kryqezuar). nese ke problem rreth konfikurimit na njofto... 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## erisa_djana

une e kam internetin me adsl telekom , me ip statike ,  edhe desha qe ta mesoj vete se si mund ta lidh pse ti lutem te tjereve , ketu nga ju mund te gjej cdo gje , ata te telekomint e kan te konfikuruar ruterin e tyre por une ketu akoma nuk kam internet prandaj me vjen inat pse te vine ata prape dua qe ta lidh vete ne rrjet , nese eshte e mundur prej ndonjerit prej jush te me shpjegoj se cfare duhet te bej qe ta lidh pc tim ne rrjet  vendosjen e ip , me sakte veprimet qe duhen bere qe ata kan lene gjysem, me falni por nuk i di mire prandaj po ju shkruaj ketu  per ju mund te jen te thjeshta shume por une nuk po e marr vesh akoma mire, faleminderit te  gjitheve,

----------


## little-boy

merr nje kabllo fute ne PC-ne tende edhe ne ruter apo switch.

Nese Ruteri eshte konfiguru qe te punoj si DHCP atehere ti veq je i lidhur ne internet!

Nese ruteri eshte konfiguru te punoj me IP  Statike, shiqo se qfar IP, SUB,GET, DNS, kan kompjuterat tjere edhe naj posto ketu ta shohim edhe do mundohemi te ndihmojm

Albani

----------


## erisa_djana

une ato dua te di se si mund ti vendos sepse nuk ja kam edhe aq mire iden ip te kompjuterit , nese nuk e ke bezdi mundesh edhe me nje ndihme te vogel . se si mund te vendos te gjitha ip e kompjuterit ne rregull. klm, bye

----------


## little-boy

per ti vendosur IP-te ne kompjuterin tuaj ndiq kete procedur: 

Start->Run dhe shkruaj    _ncpa.cpl_ kliko ok dhe hapet faqja. Me tast te dhjatht te miut kliko ne ikonen _Local Area Network_ zgjidh properties, hapet faqja generea  gjej ku shkruan _nternet Protocol TCP/IP_ kliko dy here aty dhe hapet faqja per vendosjen e IP-ve, vendos IP-te dhe kliko Apply, pastaj OK 

Kjo eshte rruga

----------


## erisa_djana

faleminderit litttle-boy per cdo ndihme qe me dhe , rrofsh gjithe te mirat, klm ciaooo

----------


## little-boy

Ka qene Knaqësi  :buzeqeshje:

----------

